# Lamb formula recipe



## Citychick (Mar 27, 2008)

Here is the lamb formula recipe I recieved from my mentor. She uses it on all of her bottle lambs and it's cheaper than the store bought stuff. It is supposed to be from a sheep rancher in Australia originally. I use it and for me it has worked fine. Thought I would pass it along use it or don't at you own discretion. I actually pour out about 3 1/2 to 4 cups of the whole milk to get it all to fit. Sorry about the typo from earlier.




homemade lamb replacer


Instructions
Things You'll Need:
â¢ 1 gallon whole milk
â¢ 2 cups buttermilk
â¢ 1 can evaporated milk
â¢ whipping cream
â¢ baking soda
1. Step 1
2. Pour 3 cups of the milk out of the gallon jug. I have to dump almost four out to get it all to fit. 
3. Step 2
4. Now pour in the evaporated milk and the buttermilk.
5. Step 3
6. Fill the rest of the jug with the whipping cream. By whipping cream I mean the stuff you buy in the quart container that's essentially straight cream. Shake well. You're done!
Tips & Warnings
â¢ 
â¢ The baking soda comes into play when you fill a bottle. Add 1/8th teaspoon of baking soda to every 12 ounce bottle of milk replacer. The baking soda acts as an antacid, to help neutralize the PH in case of sour stomach.
â¢ 
â¢ Once your babies are a few weeks old, make the transition from warm milk to cold. The producer I learned this from raises over 1000 sheep a year, and typically has around 200-300 bummer lambs. He said that when they switched from warmed milk to cold, their mortality rate from bloat dropped from 15% to about 1%. With my own flock, my lamb mortality rate dropped to 0%. As cold milk takes longer to sour and ferment, it makes sense that it would reduce the incidence of bloat.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

We feed warm milk to start but switch to cold. I think I read somewhere they'll actually drink more cold milk to warmed over the day. 

Is the whole milk homogonized milk or fresh?


----------



## MJFarms (Sep 20, 2008)

How can you pour out 3 cups then pour in 2 cups and a can of milk and have any room for the cream?


----------



## Citychick (Mar 27, 2008)

I pour out a little more. Sorry about the typo I have the one I adjusted on the fridge this is the one off of my email. I'll fix it.


----------



## Bret4207 (May 31, 2008)

I don't see how this can be anywhere near cheaper than milk replacer. A gallon of whole milk is at least $1.99, butter milk is more, the cream more yet and so is the evaporated milk. It looks to me like you have milk replacer thats running close to $4.00 a gallon. I get a bag of milk replacer for, say, $35.00 and that makes over 50 gallons of feed. 

The stuff might work great but I don't see it being cheaper.


----------

